# Favorite Seinfeld Character?



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I was watching Seinfeld reruns the other day with my dad and we were comparing favorite characters. He likes Elaine because "she's hot and funny" and I like George...because...well, I don't know.


Edit: Shoot, I tried to post a poll with this and it didn't work out. I don't suppose there's a way to add one after the fact?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I like George, too. I think I relate to him, which is awful.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

George because I can relate to him. Kramer for pure comedic genius.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not a Seinfeld fan, but it's definitely that homeless guy sleeping in the dumpster, I think it was at the end of the first ever episode that kept yelling "Can-stan-za! Can-stan-za!". Mispronouncing George's last name. Anyone remember that guy?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

The face painter.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kramer used to be my favorite, but now it's George. I love how much of a jerk he is.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lov all of them. 

Kramer, if I have to pick just 1.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

George is my favorite


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I always liked the guy who got on George's *** for "double dipping the chip".


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

leonardess said:


> I always liked the guy who got on George's *** for "double dipping the chip".


That was pretty funny.

I lov George, but he hits a little 2 close to home, if u know what I mean.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yep. sometimes I feel like Elaine in that one episode, where she realizes, "I'm George!"


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh definitely George Steinbrenner and his calzone fiasco. Also, The Wiz guy.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Main character: George. He's basically Larry David, and I love LD's humor.

Supporting character: Papi! Evidence:


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and the soup nazi! how could i forget the soup nazi?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yeah, and the girl who bested Jerry by telling him that "now something of YOURS has been in the toilet!"


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

The Soup Nazi


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i miss that show. sigh.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i love that pakistani guy. i love when he wags his finger.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

leonardess said:


> oh yeah, and the girl who bested Jerry by telling him that "now something of YOURS has been in the toilet!"


Lol. That was hilarious.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

george !!! cheap, hypocritical, eccentric...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

George and Kramer.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I also really like the dry cleaner guy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Definitely Newman, George comes close in second.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

George.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Jerry is up on my list too.

The episode where he wears glasses is one of my favorites.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Kramer!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

kramer


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Elaine


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

avoidobot3000 said:


> kramer


I miss Kramer.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I always thought George had the funniest scenes


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I hated Seinfeld. It was a polished turd.

I liked Home Improvement. Not as shiny but a lot more appealing to my sense of humor.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

Kramer. His mannerisms really make me laugh.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I would have to say "all of the above". I can't pick because it's such a tight ensemble.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

As everyone is listing minor characters, I would add that I always loved George Steinbrenner (Yankee's owner who always seemed to let George Costanza get away with all kinds of crap). I was sad to hear that the real Steinbrenner passed away some time ago.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Kenny Bania.... Its gold Jerry! Ovaltine, why dont they just call it round-tine?


Tim Watley.... accused of converting to Judaism purely for the jokes.


As for main characters, George was my favorite. His zany adventures.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Hard decision..... Maybe George. Or Elaine.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm kind of surprised with the results so far.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I hated Seinfeld. It was a polished turd.
> 
> I liked Home Improvement. Not as shiny but a lot more appealing to my sense of humor.


ahahahaa, ah ha hahahaha. oh, sarcasm, I love sarcastic humor. oh, my sides.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

If I have to pick just one, then it's Kramer. I love them all though lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I like all of George's bosses :b


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

that is a hard one to decide but if i had to pick i guess i would say Kramer but i also like Newman and George.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I think all the secondary characters make the show. Like frank costanza, hilarious !


----------



## Elahe (Feb 6, 2012)

Elaine. Then George.


----------

